# Hymer B534 1985



## su51bfc (Oct 4, 2011)

Hello

Can anyone please help me locate the leisure batteries on my Hymer B534 1985? Many thanks

Susie


----------



## kimbo4x4 (Jun 29, 2008)

Have you looked under the front seats?
They will not be to far from the electrical control unt.
Someone with a Hymer the same as yours will no doubt be along soon :wink:


----------



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

Have you tried beside the passenger seat under the carpet where the step would be if there was a door?
JP


----------



## hymermike (Jun 23, 2012)

*locate the leisure batteries on my Hymer B534*

Assuming yours is a left hand drive, the leisure battery is under a floor panel next to the hand break. Of course, thats if yours is on a FIAT chassis.


----------



## lgbzone (Oct 8, 2008)

Hi Susie

As Mike says; it's to the left of the driver under the floor, if when sat in the drivers seat you reach down, there's a carpeted piece of wood that is slightly raised. the nearest edge of the wood has a bit that sticks in towards the seat and is hinged, if you lift that bit the wood can be simply lifted out to reveal the battery.

Lee


----------



## su51bfc (Oct 4, 2011)

Thanks all I will go venture out into and have a look. Will report back!


----------



## su51bfc (Oct 4, 2011)

Yup..you were right  I would never have thought to lift the carpet..mind you there was a custom made cabinet over it... Many thanks, one less mystery to solve


----------



## su51bfc (Oct 4, 2011)

oh yes Lee - didn't realise it was you! Thought they all must have a carpeted bit there...As her previous owner you would know - thought of pm'ing you but didn't want to hassle you...She is doing very well at the moment though had a problem with headlights for MOT..sorted now though  Hope you are having fun in your new Hymer


----------



## lgbzone (Oct 8, 2008)

Hi Susie

Very glad to hear she's doing well and it wouldn't be a hassle, bet those lights are not so easy to get hold of these days. really enjoying the new van but i do miss the U shaped lounge sometimes.

take care!


----------

